# Does anyone know what this code means, "P0171 Generic, System too lean (Bank 1)" for my 2006 Beetle?



## Kristine (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello,
I just recently bought myself a 2006 Volkswagen Beetle, and for some reason the engine light turned on. I went to Les Schwab and they gave me this code for the problem, "P0171 Generic, System too Lean (Bank 1). Does anyone have any idea what this could mean; what do I have to fix in the car? 
Thank you guys!!


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Does anyone know what this code means, "P0171 Generic, System too lean (Bank 1)" ... (Kristine)*

welcome to the forums. 
you will likely have better luck posting this in the VAG COM Forum found here.......... http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=510
however, i will try to help. 
this code is typically air meter related, which points us towards the mass air flow sensor, which can be PRICEY!!! see if the dealer has a warranty left on yer car if you need one of them. 
also, a small vacuum leak can cause this as well. how to find the leak (if there is one) can be tough if you are not familiar with the vacuum hoses in the car, so you will likely not know where to look. 
is the beetle a turbo? (1.8T) if so, i would look under the intake manifold (pictured below) for a loose or melted or cracked vacuum line. 
intake manifold is the shiny part touching the orange oil dipstick...
















if your car has the 2.0 motor, it will look like this..........


----------



## irishyarballs (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Does anyone know what this code means, "P0171 Generic, System too lean (Bank 1)" ... (Kristine)*

if you have yet to fix this yet, i believe i had the same code pop up a few months back along with the p0411.
i cleaned my MAF (Mass Air Flow) sensor, and yesterday went up to autozone (since i have yet to get my vagcom) to check to make sure nothing new had popped up.
the 'too lean bank 1' code was gone.
it was the only thing i did to my car, so that must have fixed it.
they sell the spray at any auto parts store.
MAF Cleaner.
i would do that first, before buying an new MAF.
but that is just me.


----------

